# 2011 Bianchi Oltre price is out!!



## mpk1996

The retail for the frameset is $4999. 

looks like i will have to break the piggy bank. sweet looking frame though. lots of nice tech upgrades. They are still keeping the 928 sl in the lineup for 2011, but as a frameset only, and its price remains the same at $3199

I think the record bike was $10999 and the dura ace was at $8999


----------



## joshua morrow

Dang, $5K for the frame and fork, that is insane in the membrane! I guess that is what this industry is coming to, and us suckers keep paying it. Everyone should start riding steel and aluminum again, return to the dark ages... 

2 questions:
1) Do you know when 2011 availability will start at dealers?

2) Will the 928SL get BB30 also (Oltre and Sempre both have it), or will it stick with a traditional English Threaded BB?

That is a good scoop on the price though, thanks for sharing the info. 

Josh


----------



## mpk1996

not sure when they will actually be available (ie in the stores), but you should be able order them pretty soon, if not now since the pricing is out

no, the 928sl will remain exactly the same as the 10 model. it will help keep the cost down to where it is since they don't have to do a redesign or anything. still pretty nice bike and not that bad at $3k for the frameset


----------



## spade2you

Yikes, 5k for the frame?  Makes the SL seem like a bargain and the T-Cube seem cheap. 

I just went to the international website and noticed the SL is available in a lot more colors.


----------



## kbwh

...but you wouldn't buy anything but Celeste, would you?

$5000 fits the name of the bike btw.


----------



## spade2you

kbwh said:


> ...but you wouldn't buy anything but Celeste, would you?


As long as there's some Celeste, I'm fine. This turned out alright, although if Selle Italia had a Celeste saddle, I would have indeed gone with it instead of white.


----------



## kbwh

:yikes: Is that a COMPACT CRANK? 

On the serious side I notice that tou run your cear cables behind the handlebar. My SR rear shift is borderline sticky, so I shall try this. Thanks.


----------



## spade2you

kbwh said:


> :yikes: Is that a COMPACT CRANK?
> 
> On the serious side I notice that tou run your cear cables behind the handlebar. My SR rear shift is borderline sticky, so I shall try this. Thanks.


Despite being much less manly, nobody complains about my compact gearing when I'm dropping them in the hills.  Actually, nobody really complains about compact cranks around here. Given my power/weight ratio, I can generally go up fairly steep climbs without having to drop my cadence from my usual ~110 rpm, although I don't have anything on the bike to calculate the gradient in an effort to keep it extremely light. I can't recall any of my races this year having more than a 10%.

The way my cables are laid out allow my Record 11 to shift quite well. I've been extremely happy with it. It made my '06 Chorus feel cheap. Some day I might get SR, but Record 11 impressed the hell out of me. I kinda wish I could have the capability to made bigger sweeps (like changing a tire on a hill....trust me)/


----------



## Salsa_Lover

I would be grateful if you could post the stats and better graphs of your climbs?

like that I could set me up a new goal in life to HTFU

kthkx


----------



## spade2you

Salsa_Lover said:


> I would be grateful if you could post the stats and better graphs of your climbs?
> 
> like that I could set me up a new goal in life to HTFU
> 
> kthkx


No plans of putting anything beyond my Polar on the T-Cube to keep it light, but I suppose I can ask someone with a Garmin at the next race. I plan on getting a power meter to train on my old Bianchi and one on my TT bike to keep my pacing more even and track progress (or regress). 

A friend of mine has some hill climb data for our hill abuse course, but I typically hold back to stay with the group until the final two hills. Even the compact gearing isn't enough for hills like that.


----------



## kbwh

redundant post


----------



## MDD1

Hi All,

First time post, given the discussion on the 2011 Bianchi range thought I'd post a pic of my 2011 Bianchi 928 SL IASP. :thumbsup: 

Cheers.


----------



## spade2you

Very nice! How are you enjoying it?


----------



## MDD1

Loving it !
What can I say, it’s everything the reviews say it is. Coming from a 928 Luna which I enjoyed immensely, this gem is extremely lite, rigid and fast, mind you the Boras help in that area.
Using Shamals for everyday though, great wheel. Thanks.


----------



## joshua morrow

That thing looks so sick with your build. Excellent taste.

How did you get a 2011, my LBS has been telling me the Bianchi rep said they won't be available until end of Sept. Is that bike in the US? Cause we can't get that color here (at least for 2010).

Thanks for sharing, great work!!!


----------



## spade2you

Yeah, mine had enough trouble getting 2010 stuff and was getting teased with 2011 stuff. 

BTW, Campy makes the best looking wheels on the market. I'd race the heck out of them if I had an endorsement.


----------



## MDD1

Hi Joshua,
I’m in Australia and I had to wait months for my frame as Bianchi stopped production for 2010 midyear to start production for the 2011 range. 
It must be one of the first. Ask me how I know that its 2011 bike?
Well, the new 2011 range have the 125 year decal on the bikes and unfortunately Bianchi have removed the "Handmade in Italy Reparto Corse" decal at the bottom of the seat tube. Previous IASPs did not have the 125 year celebration decal.
Thanks for your positive comments: Build includes: 11 Speed Super Record, Selle Italia CX0, FSA Plasma, Bora Ultra 2 and Shamal Ultra.

Cheers Joshua.


----------



## eyezlee

This is just SICK! I love it. Congrats on owning a super sweet ride.



MDD1 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> First time post, given the discussion on the 2011 Bianchi range thought I'd post a pic of my 2011 Bianchi 928 SL IASP. :thumbsup:
> 
> Cheers.


----------



## spade2you

Any idea of the weight? Just curious, not that I'm not satisfied with my Sub 14lb bike (mostly due to the small size).


----------



## MDD1

Hi spade,
To be honest, I haven’t weighed it yet but I’m thinking about 6.5kg which equates to about 14.1lb. I could be wrong. I will weight in the near future and provide you with accurate figures.
Cheers.


----------



## spade2you

MDD1 said:


> Hi spade,
> To be honest, I haven’t weighed it yet but I’m thinking about 6.5kg which equates to about 14.1lb. I could be wrong. I will weight in the near future and provide you with accurate figures.
> Cheers.


That's probably about right. No wonder the climbing is so great! :thumbsup: 

Are you planning on racing it?


----------



## joshua morrow

Spade, I love your T-cube and they way you built it up (white, everything is top shelf), but every time I see that stack height of spacers and the flipped stem I just cringe. I hope you are working on your flexibility this off season so you can slam that stem!

Other than that, nice work on the sub-14lb super bike though.


----------



## louise

And people claim that custom frames are expensive ................


----------



## spade2you

joshua morrow said:


> Spade, I love your T-cube and they way you built it up (white, everything is top shelf), but every time I see that stack height of spacers and the flipped stem I just cringe. I hope you are working on your flexibility this off season so you can slam that stem!
> 
> Other than that, nice work on the sub-14lb super bike though.


One of the consequences of being small it's hard to nail frame geometry. My flexibility is adequate, but I went with a semi-relaxed geometry to be suitable for longer road races. The other part of the equation is that I have short arms in relation to my torso and legs. A larger frame would have less spacers but a super short stem. A smaller frame would result in a longer stem...but more spacers.  I can assure you that my bars are below the saddle, which is what counts.  As a small rider, the flat back posture is nice, but not as necessary.


----------



## Salsa_Lover

joshua morrow said:


> Spade, I love your T-cube and they way you built it up (white, everything is top shelf), but every time I see that stack height of spacers and the flipped stem I just cringe. I hope you are working on your flexibility this off season so you can slam that stem!
> 
> Other than that, nice work on the sub-14lb super bike though.


+1

that or maybe he got a frame one or two sizes too small.

one size larger and a seatpost with less seatback would be the ticket.

and... ahem.. throw in a standard crankset and then it would be perfect


----------



## spade2you

I realize my fit looks odd, but it has been field tested in distance, speed cornering, climbing, sprinting, etc. If you look closely in The Vuelta, there are a few small dudes with a similar looking fit. No, nobody famous, but they're out there. 

Sliding the saddle forward seems fine, but I don't like that config for cornering. Due to my smaller size, I also have a smaller wheel base, which means sliding forward can start to take weight off my back wheel. I'm far from a sprint specialist, but I don't want to start losing traction during the final sprint because I'm too far forward. If my position is already a lot more forward, I'd think being out of the saddle, I'd want to position myself further forward. 

As for my gearing, only racers can tell other racers to HTFU.


----------



## Salsa_Lover

check out this guy....

look carefully in which ring he climbs ....

HTFU is what turns you form a "racer" to a "champion" level, think about it.


----------



## spade2you

Salsa_Lover said:


> HTFU is what turns you form a "racer" to a "champion" level, think about it.


Again, *only* racers can tell other racers to HTFU. 

As for gearing/cadence, your comments in a recent thread indicated you don't quite grasp what goes on during a climb during a race. As a climber, this is my specialty and I owe a lot to my light weight, high cadence, and low gear ratio. Against non-climbers, I simply set a higher pace than they can hold. Climber vs. climber can become a tricky strategy, but the pace will constantly change, which is how a winning climber breaks his rivals. 

As stated before, the lower ratio makes it much easier for accelerations, which are critical to attacks and counter attacks. If two climbers have an identical steady state climbing rate, an attack or two can put distance between them that the other rider won't close. It's rare that things would be equal, but until you start racing, you have a lot to learn about climbing during a race. Solo climbing isn't even a realistic comparison.


----------



## Salsa_Lover

clear that for the please,

I experimented with high cadence climbing. ok you can put a lower gear and pedal faster. in the long shot, you will probably be less tired at the end of the same climb than a guy who is pushing a larger gear at lower cadence ( unless off course the guy is strong enough to be able to push tha gear for a longer time as you can push your lower gear )

The thing is, when I go off the saddle and push an even larger gear on "danseuse" then I am way much faster than sitting and pedaling, and indeed can be even faster than an equivalent strong guy pedaling high cadence on a lower gear.

I have experimented to try to stand up and sprint uphill on a compact when I am doing 110rpm and well, it is simply not so good as when I stand up on the pedals at 85rpm on a 39 or 53.

a short but powerful burst off-the-saddle when close to the summit would win you the race isn't it ? just like Contador does.

How you counter attack an strong guy on a standard doing this, when you are doing 130bpm on a compact ?


----------



## spade2you

Salsa_Lover said:


> clear that for the please,
> 
> I experimented with high cadence climbing. ok you can put a lower gear and pedal faster. in the long shot, you will probably be less tired at the end of the same climb than a guy who is pushing a larger gear at lower cadence ( unless off course the guy is strong enough to be able to push tha gear for a longer time as you can push your lower gear )
> 
> The thing is, when I go off the saddle and push an even larger gear on "danseuse" then I am way much faster than sitting and pedaling, and indeed can be even faster than an equivalent strong guy pedaling high cadence on a lower gear.
> 
> I have experimented to try to stand up and sprint uphill on a compact when I am doing 110rpm and well, it is simply not so good as when I stand up on the pedals at 85rpm on a 39 or 53.
> 
> a short but powerful burst off-the-saddle when close to the summit would win you the race isn't it ? just like Contador does.
> 
> How you counter attack an strong guy on a standard doing this, when you are doing 130bpm on a compact ?


Strong is nice, but it's power to weight that wins climbs. If it were based on strength alone, I'd be a horrible climber. 

There are lots of variables in climbing during a race and just as many unknowns. How hard was the race before that final climb? When was the last hard effort in relation to that climb? How quickly can that rider recover? How long and steep is the climb? How well do the riders know that climb? 

Can a rider simply win by setting a higher overall pace? Sure. Can you win by accellerations? Sure. Combination? Tends to be common. You must also remember that the grade will always be changing, too. A good climber can set the tempo, follow another rider's tempo, and constantly adapt to the changes. The second your legs get bogged down and overgeared, your odds of success diminish from that point. 

Contador vs. Schleck was simply a business relationship that allowed them to distance themselves from their nearest opponents. Both riders rode the stages within their limits in an effort to inflict pain, but without risking too much to themselves. No doubt that either had much more power, but could not risk writing a check their body couldn't cash. Strategically, it worked, although it was far from spectacular to watch.


----------

